# Any way to safely vent a water heater without a chimney?



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I have an almost new atmospheric vented water heater I want to use in my shop but dont have a chimney on the building. 

It's a 40 gal gas fired unit that I would like to stick upstairs. The concern is what type of vent material can I use, and how long does an atmospheric vent have to be for a water heater to get the proper draft? I would have about 2' of vent to the underside of the roof, just off-center of the peak. 

I read bad things about using a power vent out the side wall... Would this still be the best option?

Is there an inexpensive wall mount unit I should buy instead that could vent out the wall?

Any input is appreciated... Except from Leo... He's just a smartass. :whistling


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

B vent through the roof is pretty standard here. 


Delta


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

So a B vent from the top of the water heater through the roof and above the ridge 2'..... 

That's only going to be about 4' of pipe total... No issue with drafting?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It'll work just fine.

I have a heater vent that elbows out through the wall about a foot up, then elbows up about another 2-3'--with 8' of gable wall above the top of that. Been meaning to do something about that for the last 30 years or so.

If you're paranoid, put in a CO detector.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Splinter said:


> I read bad things about using a power vent out the side wall... Would this still be the best option?
> 
> :whistling



Really? there are two things plumbers up here refuse to do. Use copper and run Type B. You want something new done its PEX and power vent. 

They'll tie a replacement water heater to existing B vent but that's it.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

"atmospheric vented water heater"
^^^--- I had to google that.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Big Johnson said:


> Really? there are two things plumbers up here refuse to do. Use copper and run Type B. You want something new done its PEX and power vent.
> 
> They'll tie a replacement water heater to existing B vent but that's it.


I'm assuming you mean a new install gets a water heater with the fan built in to the top of the unit. 
I was thinking about the power vents that are basically a remote unit. They get mounted to the house wall and single wall vent gets run from the heater to the fan unit. I hear those dont last.



SmallTownGuy said:


> "atmospheric vented water heater"
> ^^^--- I had to google that.


Just didnt want any confusion with the factory installed power vent units.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I think you should use drier vent. You know, that slinky stuff with a tinfoil covering? Make sure your CO sensor has batteries.

You asked for it, you got it.:w00t:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Leo G said:


> I think you should use drier vent. You know, that slinky stuff with a tinfoil covering? Make sure your CO sensor has batteries.
> 
> You asked for it, you got it.:w00t:


You'd be surprised how many water heaters I come across that have dryer vent for the first few feet. :blink: 

I can't imagine who thinks that's a good idea. I can't believe that there are that many HO's doing their own WH replacements. :blink: 



Delta


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

People in general are stupid. This doesn't surprise me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Just use B-vent and make sure it terminates at least 2' higher than anything with in 10' of the termination.


----------

